
Bringing the heavens down to earth: the early history of telescopes - Hooke
https://thonyc.wordpress.com/2017/05/11/bringing-the-heavens-down-to-earth/
======
woodandsteel
Interesting article.

If you have any interest whatsoever in the history of science, you should
check out the blog. It is simply marvelous.

